# April Throwdown Voting Thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bmudd14474 (May 3, 2012)

This month we have 2 prizes. First is from LisaB and Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. The 2nd is from Tjohnson and A-Maze-N Products. Thanks to both of these site sponsors for their generous donations.

Here are all of the entries.

1) SmokeyDokey -  Lox and Avocado Bites w/  Smoked Cotija Cheese





2) jtnf - Lobster Mac and Smoked Cheese... Gluten Free





3)  Bigfish98 - Jalapeno Popper Chicken Ballotine





4) Eman - Smoked shrimp and cheese Au Gratin





5) S2K9K - Smoked Baked Potato rubbed with S&P mixed up with some butter and sour cream then stuffed with Smoked Pulled Pork and topped with Colby/Monterey Jack Cheese





6) Moikel - Shepherds Pie 3 ways.   
On the left Italian Fresh ricotta mixed with 2  
different smoked ricotta salata's,smoked pecorino,with a layer of  
chargrilled eggplant ,parsley & garlic in the middle,topped with  
smoked scarmoza then baked.
Centre Spanish tortia Smoked chorizo,smoked goats cheese, another  
goat cheese called Murcia al vino,char grilled red pepper,smoked  
paprika & other vegetables eggs then baked.
Right Greek hortapita Wild greens( chickory ,dandlion,milk  
thistle,fennel top,spinach)mixed with smoked kasseri,smoked  
kefalotiri.smoked graviera,smoked pecorino greco,eggs then baked.





7) Diggingdogfarm - Smoked Cheddar, Bacon and Jalapeno Popper Mac & Cheese Pie topped with Buttery Smoked Cheddar Cracker Crumbs.





8) tatonka3A2 - Cheesy Chicken and Artichoke Lasagna





Goodluck to all that entered.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2012)

Great Job All!...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (May 3, 2012)

Is it me or is #6 missing something?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 3, 2012)

Yes, it does appear to be missing something. 



~Martin


----------



## africanmeat (May 4, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Is it me or is #6 missing something?


Yes it does 

all looks good . well done guys and girls great job.


----------



## ritamcd (May 4, 2012)

you all did a beautiful job!! Great work everyone!!


----------



## billdawg (May 4, 2012)

Great job everyone! Tough choice this time around. Everything looks so good! Vote has been cast. Good luck to all the entrants!


----------



## irie (May 4, 2012)

Man awesome work to everyone who submit a plate this round they all look so good. I couldn't decide on just one so I picked the one I would most like to eat for lunch today :) Chicken and artichoke lasagna pleaseeee if the magician who came up with this recipe does not mind sharing feel free to pm a very hungry irie.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 4, 2012)

Yes, they all look delicious!





~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 4, 2012)

Yes...  I also have to say #6 is missing something very critical to the criteria of submitting an entry... 

These ALL look very tasty...  which one do I choose ?   

Good job to all


----------



## davidhef88 (May 4, 2012)

Some good lookin food!  Great job to all who entered.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 5, 2012)

Now all the entries sure look fabulous and it not gonna be easy but I did make a choice and I wish I just had a plate of it sitting in front of me.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 5, 2012)

Yes I know #6 is missing something. I decided to add it because the people told me about it and I felt that people should still see it even though it didn't have the code word. The person who submitted it understands as well.


----------



## ddt79 (May 7, 2012)

Great entries!  This is a tough one to judge. Good luck to all.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 7, 2012)

Lets get to at least a 100 votes!







~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (May 7, 2012)

When does the voting end?


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 7, 2012)

Friday is the end of voting.


----------



## spuds (May 8, 2012)

I cant pick,they ALL look like excellent dishes to me,well done peoples!!!!!!


----------



## bamajon (May 8, 2012)

I've GOT to have the recipe for the jalapeño popper chicken dish!!!!!! They all look delicious.  Whatever we vote for we get in the mail tomorrow right?


----------



## scarbelly (May 8, 2012)

These all look tasty - going to be hard to choose


----------



## capntrip (May 8, 2012)

Vote is in it was tough but it looked and sounded the best.


----------



## sausageboy (May 9, 2012)

I'm a sucker for Mac & Cheese!
#7, Smoked Cheddar & Bacon Mac & Cheese is impossible to resist.
Good luck folks.


----------



## jrod62 (May 9, 2012)

Almost forgot to come back and vote .
Looks like my "to do " list just got bigger 
Great job everyone !


----------



## tjohnson (May 9, 2012)

Great Job!


----------



## smokin pigskins (May 11, 2012)

Wow!  Talk about a tough choice when it comes to voting.  This is my most difficult decision of the week!  I can honestly say I would order any one of these dishes if presented to me on a menu and they all look to be executed to perfection.  Great job to you all!


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 11, 2012)

What, no fatties?!! That's a first.


----------



## flareside92 (May 11, 2012)

Congrats to all entrants on awesome looking dishes!


----------



## whittling chip (May 11, 2012)

My votes in...

It's all about presentation, since I can't scratch and sniff my monitor.

Excellent job everyone.

WC

PS-Does anyone know how to remove drool stains from a LED Monitor?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 11, 2012)

C'mon y'all...  we need 8 more votes to make 100


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 11, 2012)

Whittling Chip said:


> My votes in...
> 
> It's all about presentation, since I can't scratch and sniff my monitor.
> 
> ...


When I vote, I just wear a handkerchief over my face like I'm robbing a bank in the 60's...that way I don't have to clean my keyboard and monitor..


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 13, 2012)

What's up with the throwdown?
I thought that it was supposed to end on Friday!?




~Martin


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 13, 2012)

Martin it did end. I am waiting for 1 more of the judges to reply back with their scores. If I dont get it by tomorrow ill go with what I already have and will put out the official results.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 13, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> Martin it did end. I am waiting for 1 more of the judges to reply back with their scores. If I dont get it by tomorrow ill go with what I already have and will put out the official results.



Cool!

I just thought it was weird that nobody said anyhing in this thread in a few days! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 15, 2012)

Congrats to S2K9K and DiggingDogFarm they are our winners this month. They tied in the public voting and DiggingDogFarm won the Judges vote. Congrats to you both.


I updated the original post with the Names of those who entered.


----------



## bigfish98 (May 15, 2012)

Congrats on the wins!  It was fun to compete in my first throwdown!  I am ready for the next one!!

Bigfish


----------



## s2k9k (May 15, 2012)

WOW I can't believe I won. I just entered for the fun of it and never expected to win. I am so stoked! Thank You! Jeff for this forum, I have learned so much here and it has built my confidence level up a lot. Thank You! Lisa and Todd for putting up the prizes, your support of this site is remarkable!!! Thank You! to everyone who voted (not just those who voted for me but everyone) without the participation it wouldn't be near as much fun as it was. So if you think you can't win trust me, you can! I never thought I would so everyone keep it going and get into the next Throwdown!!! CONGRATULATIONS to DiggingDog for being the real winner here, that Mac N Cheese looks fabulous!!! and Congratulations to everyone else who entered, everything looked GREAT and I think we are all winners!!!

Thanks again to Jeff, Lisa and Todd for making this all possible!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 15, 2012)

:icon_eek:
I'm shocked that I won!
Thanks everybody!
Thanks to all who participated and all who voted.
Special thanks to Brian, Jeff, Lisa and Todd for making it possible.
Congrats S2K9K!
I can't wait until the next throwdown! :wink:



~Martin


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2012)

Congrats to all the contestant for great looking food...  Martin and Dave, congrats on the wins.... well deserved....  Dave


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

Congrats guys. Those were the 2 I had to decide between. They both looked great. Not telling which one got my vote.


----------



## davidhef88 (May 15, 2012)

Congrats guys!!  Throwdowns are much more fun when you're in it. Great job by all. Had mine all planned out but had no time. My mother has been in and out of the hospital the last couple months.


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2012)

Congrats to all who entered and especially to Martin and Dave on their winning dishes - Can't wait to see the recipe threads


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 15, 2012)

I also was ready and cooking the night it was due but our bee guy called and so we had to pick up our 15,000 honey bees and queen that night so there goes cooking! Next time I might have our own honey in the recipe!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 23, 2012)

I received my prize today from A-Maze-N Products. Thanks Todd!
Thanks again, everybody!



~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (May 23, 2012)

I'll second that Martin, "Thanks again, everybody!"

I received my prize yesterday from Lori B. at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, Thanks Lori!!!

(and if you've never used the bags from VSU, try them you will love them!!! less expensive than FS bags and work a lot better, IMHO!!! Oh and VSU is a sponsor here at SMF and helps make these throwdowns possible)

And if you don't enter a throwdown because you think you won't win then you are passing up a great opportunity for fun and prizes, I never thought I would win and entered just for fun and now I have a nice prize from VSU, so enter and keep these throwdowns going!!!


----------

